# First graphic for cemetery backdrop



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been playing around with computer generated images to project on the garage wall behind my cemetery. I'm hoping I can get 2-3 done that I can fade in and out. Here's my first - not bad I think. I'm also going to use Atmosfearfx Bone Chillers DVD.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

For some reason I can't get the image to show. I'll have to see what's wrong.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1623&pictureid=20060


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Niiiice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's really beautiful, autumn.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm trying to teach myself the computer generated stuff. Maybe, per chance to earn some extra dollars down the road.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy cow! That's awesome. You should start doing photo op backgrounds.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Holy cow! That's awesome. You should start doing photo op backgrounds.


I didn't even think about that. Cool.

My goal is to get as good at this as you are at poems. 

I've done 3 more. This is kinda fun.


__
https://flic.kr/p/15466261806


__
https://flic.kr/p/15302485259


__
https://flic.kr/p/15466261896

Oh - sorry about posting in the wrong spot.

And these images are free to Hauntforum folks. I can email them to you if you'd like.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are cool - really capture the mood of the season


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE work.....


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Love the spooky house pictures!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice! Are you using DAZ Studio for these?


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks! Yes I did use DAZ3d. Also used DAZ for this. I have a whole new respect for animators.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I thought as much. I create content for DAZ3D, and just released a big cemetery bundle called Oak HIll. lol My username at Daz is OrestesGraphics.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I saw that! As soon as I make a couple of more sales on my Etsy site I'll be buying the bundle.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I'll have to look at Daz again... It came with my Monster 3D graphics card bundle years ago. At that time I was using SoftImage & 3DS Max. Thanks for the post!


----------

